# Urgent! Plz Help! Dog just ate some grape skin and seed



## TheOne0916 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. My dog just ate the grape skin and seed which I left on the table. It's about 1-2 grapes. I have a 1 year and 4 month Golden Retriever and she weights about 80 lbs. I do not have any Hydrogen Peroxide at home and therefore not able to make her vomit right away. It's been 2 hours. She looks fine so far. Will this be a problem? I know grape is poison to DOGs. Please advise.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry as i dont think she ingested nearly enough grapes to have a reaction. If she starts exhibiting any symptoms however, vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, I'd take her to the vet, but I think in your case she hasn't eaten enough for it to be too much of a concern. Just keep a good eye on her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Should be fine but keep an eye on her. We fed our dogs grapes all the time when we were ignorant kids. Never had a dog get sick from it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Same here I fed my dogs grapes before I knew I shouldn't. I think it would take allot of them to do any damage. I have had several of my dogs eat allot of chocolate and not do anything to them. Not on purpose mind you.


----------



## TheOne0916 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you guys for the reply. It's been almost 12 hours and she looks fine so far. When do you think it's safe to say she is ok? After 48 hours without any signs of vomiting?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She will be ok.  no need to worry.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, relax and go get yourself a long cool one. :smile:


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Some dogs' get kidney damage from grapes and some don't - I don't think anyone knows why. I'm sure she's fine, she's pretty big for just two grapes to hurt.

If it happens again or witih something elsle, or with a ton of grapes, you can make them throw up by getting them to ingest hydrogen peroxide. For my dachshund I put two tablespoons in a syringe and make her drink it. Then we go run around in the yard, which makes things happen quickly. Puke, out pop the grapes, all good!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Another good way to induce vomiting is to put a teaspoon (more or less depending on size) of salt in the back of their mouth and make them swallow. 

When my father was dog sitting for me I told him not to feed her any human food. After I got her back I asked if he had given her anything and he said she ate a handful of grapes he gave her. He didn't know the difference so I couldn't be too upset and no harm done. I think there needs to be copious amounts for them to have any damage.


----------



## TheOne0916 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. She's still normal so far. I'll keep monitor her behavior for the next 12 hours. Thank you again!!


----------

